# What does Clone MAC Address mean? Really..



## ucHiha itacHi (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a D-Link DIR-655 RangeBooster N wireless router and it is working properly with my Comcast Cable Service..

I just have one question about a router feature called 'MAC Cloning'. 

When I originally asked for help setting up this router, I phoned for Technical Support. They told me that I will need to clone the MAC of the computer that used to be connected to the modem. Which I did. But now, I was wondering that what if I use another computer to setup the DIR-655 wireless router and clone the 2nd computer's MAC instead. I'm wondering if it would work because I'm not quite sure if I understood MAC Cloning correctly. Does it mean that I can only use the original computer connected to the modem to setup my router? Or does it mean that I could only use a computer that my modem recognizes? I'm confused. I hope you guys are not 

By the way, if someone would tell me "why not use another computer and try it yourself", I would just tell him "I don't have enough money to buy another one"


----------



## zupportguy (Nov 6, 2006)

MAC clonig is just OPTIONAL. You need to clone the MAC if your ISP authenticates your Internet connection through the MAC address of your Ethernet adapter. Cable companies no longer do that as far as i know. Some people just try to clone the MAC address just for the heck of it. But it is not necessary.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your ISP tracks the MAC address of the device connected to the modem, then you do need to clone the (correct) MAC address to the router. You can use any other computer to configure the router, but do not clone its MAC address. If you need to connect a router or computer with a different MAC address to the modem, you can always register the new address with your ISP.


----------



## ucHiha itacHi (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys..I have one less question in mind now..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AFAIK, Comcast doesn't care what the MAC address of the attached device is, they key off the MAC address of the cable modem.


----------

